# Question about dash lighting



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys,
I am re-installing the dash wiring.
I have all the lights in. When I put the key in the
"on" position, the only one that illuminates is the battery
light.
Headlights are fine.
I turned the headlight switch all the way in both
directions, but nothing.
The front directionals are not hooked up yet, don't know
if that matters.
Since most of the dash lights are the same, does it matter
if they don't go back in their original positions, as long as they
fit correctly in the opening?
Some of them got mixed up, and I'm not sure if this is all or part
of the issue.
I haven't checked the fuses yet, they were ok before I took
the car apart.
Thanks as always.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I was told by a friend it is probably the headlight switch.
I'll try that and see what happens.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The dash lights will only come on when the headlight switch is on (park lamps on or headlights on) AND the gauge cluster and dash grounds must be connected.
The ground connection for those dash lights is through the gauge housing to the metal part of the dash. Without good grounds, the lights won't work.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks 455,
I'll give it a try.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, the switch is a rheostat, so when you pull it to 'on' , you can twist the knob to dim or brighten the dash. You may have the knob twisted all the way ccw and thus, have no lights.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guy,
I tried that, no luck.
455, I'm not sure where the ground for the cluster is.
It's not all marked, and I'm not sure which one is the ground.
I checked a few of the sockets, and have power to them.
I put the bulbs in and nothing. I put them into the metal
housing, where I'm told they ground, and still nothing.
Is there one ground wire for the entire dash cluster?
Thanks.


----------

